# RSS feed of ASX quotes



## noisymime (29 December 2006)

hi all,

A little while ago i was searching high and low for somewhere I could get ASX quotes in the form of an RSS feed that I could use in my news program. Something like this would be really useful for me and a few people I know said the same thing.

When this search turned up nothing I decided just to make my own 
Its still a little unpolished at the moment but if anyone wants to try it out and give me some feedback it'd be great. The website to setup a feed is:
http://noisymime.org/asx/ 

Hope others find it useful.


----------



## barnz2k (7 March 2007)

hey noisy
setting up a blog and using some widgets in wordpress sidebar..
Trying to use ur feed now but getting a few errors when using on here for example.

http://www.widgetbox.com/widget/rss

btw - how did you make it?


----------



## noisymime (8 March 2007)

Hi barnz2k

I tried plugging in a URL from my feed generator to that widget and it seemed to work ok. The widget displayed the name of the company in question and if I hover the mouse over this it displays the current value and up/down position. Is this the behaviour you were expecting?
The URL I used in the widget was http://noisymime.org/asx/s.php?code[]=SGB

The feed isn't that intelligent. Its written in php and simply takes the ASX codes from the URL and looks up a value for them. Its got some smarts in it to cache quotes for increased speed etc, but values are still only accurate to about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## barnz2k (8 March 2007)

I'm still building my site so im playing with different feeds n widgets etc - 1 of them worked fine but others had glitches, mostly that it would only load 1 or 2 of the list of stocks id entered in the quote.
Probably an error more to do with the reader itself.

btw - noticed you are using wordpress haha me too.

Wish I could just convert Yahoo Widgets into html ones to chuck em in.
I had the wordpress sidebar widget plugin but it was buggy so i ditched it.

The one that did work was fine, hover showed price etc. Cool just not the result I was expecting.

Theres a yahoo stock widget for desktop but it shows in USD.


----------

